# Was bedeuten RAM-Angaben wie DDR4 3200(O.C.)/2133 MHz Non-ECC in den Mainboard Specs?



## lacn (25. Februar 2017)

Liebe Community,

zum Anlass meines neuen PC-Kaufs möchte ich mir auch ein bisschen Wissen aneignen, z.B. worauf ich achten muss, wenn ich RAM kaufe. Bei einem Motherboard meiner Wahl finden sich in den Specs folgende Angaben:

DDR4 3200(O.C.)/2933(O.C.)/2666/2400/2133 MHz Non-ECC

Ich habe mich schon etwas eingelesen und herausgefunden, dass hier anscheinend jeder RAM mit 'non-OC' MHz (hier also 2666) läuft, egal welche Frequenz er laut Packung hat und quasi nur das Übertakten bis zu diesem Niveau erlaubt ist. D.h. wenn ich 3200er RAM kaufe läuft er in dem Mainboard trotzdem mit 2666 aber Übertakten bis 3200 wäre vom Hersteller garantiert möglich. Stimmt das so?

Und dann gibt es ja noch diese vier Zahlen x-x-x-x, die ebenfalls bei jedem RAM dabei sind. Was bedeuten denn diese Zahlen? Was wäre denn da der Unterschied zwischen diesen drei Kits beispielsweise:

G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL18-19-19-39
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL14-16-16-31

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2017)

Das mit dem OC ist nichts anderes als 3200er RAM mit 3200 laufen kann, aber nicht garantiert ist. Mit 2666 läuft er garantiert.
In der Regel ist das aber so, dass du den 3200er RAM auch mit 3200 laufen lassen kannst, einfach XMP laden oder eben entsprechend im Bios einstellen.
Schau nach dem Preis, wenn der 3200er RAM kaum mehr kostet als der 2666er RAM, kauf den 3200er RAM.


----------



## lacn (25. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit dem OC ist nichts anderes als 3200er RAM mit 3200 laufen kann, aber nicht garantiert ist. Mit 2666 läuft er garantiert.
> In der Regel ist das aber so, dass du den 3200er RAM auch mit 3200 laufen lassen kannst, einfach XMP laden oder eben entsprechend im Bios einstellen.
> Schau nach dem Preis, wenn der 3200er RAM kaum mehr kostet als der 2666er RAM, kauf den 3200er RAM.



D.h. im Falle der oben geposteten Mainboardspecs wird RAM ohne XMP/Bios immer in 2666 kaufen?

Und worauf soll ich bei den CL x-x-x-x Werten achten?


----------



## amdahl (25. Februar 2017)

Funktionierendes Overclocking für den RAM garantiert dir kein Mainboard-Hersteller.
Das OC bedeutet nur dass diese Geschwindigkeit oberhalb dessen ist was der Prozessorhersteller (im Prozessor sitzt heutzutage der Speichercontroller) offiziell garantiert. Und dass der Mainboard-Hersteller für diese Geschwindigkeit einen passenden RAM-Teiler zur Verfügung stellt. Du kannst also versuchen den RAM mit dieser Geschwindigkeit laufen zu lassen, Garantie dass es auch läuft hast du nicht. Wie immer beim Overclocking.
Die zusätzlichen Angaben sind die Latenzen. Hier ist weniger mehr. Allerdings: es sind Angaben in Taktzyklen. DDR4-3200 CL15 hat also geringere Zugriffszeiten als DDR4-2400 CL 13.
DDR-SDRAM – Wikipedia

Auch lesenswert in diesem Zusammenhang: DDR3-/DDR4-RAM 2017: Test, Vergleich, Kaufberatung und Bestenliste [Februar]


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2017)

lacn schrieb:


> D.h. im Falle der oben geposteten Mainboardspecs wird RAM ohne XMP/Bios immer in 2666 kaufen?
> 
> Und worauf soll ich bei den CL x-x-x-x Werten achten?



Ich würde sogar tippen, dass der RAM immer mit 2133MHz laufen wird, weil das board den RAM schlicht nicht erkennt.
Erst durch XMP sagt du dem Bios ja, welchen RAM du hast und dann stellt das Bios dem RAM entsprechend dem XMP ein.

Die CL Werte sind Latenzen. Je geringer, desto schneller. Aber der Unterschied ist so gering, dass es keine Rolle spielt, ob du CL16 oder CL15 hast.


----------



## lacn (25. Februar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Funktionierendes Overclocking für den RAM garantiert dir kein Mainboard-Hersteller.
> Das OC bedeutet nur dass diese Geschwindigkeit oberhalb dessen ist was der Prozessorhersteller (im Prozessor sitzt heutzutage der Speichercontroller) offiziell garantiert. Und dass der Mainboard-Hersteller für diese Geschwindigkeit einen passenden RAM-Teiler zur Verfügung stellt. Du kannst also versuchen den RAM mit dieser Geschwindigkeit laufen zu lassen, Garantie dass es auch läuft hast du nicht. Wie immer beim Overclocking.
> Die zusätzlichen Angaben sind die Latenzen. Hier ist weniger mehr. Allerdings: es sind Angaben in Taktzyklen. DDR4-3200 CL15 hat also geringere Zugriffszeiten als DDR4-2400 CL 13.
> DDR-SDRAM – Wikipedia



Hmm, okay, bin mir nicht sicher ob ich schon ganz durchblicke. Also welche Frequenz hat der RAM dann sicher? 

Und wie ist es z.B. mit folgender Angabe, die ich in einem anderen Mainboard gefunden habe:

4133(O.C.)/4000(O.C.)/3866(O.C.)/3733(O.C.)/3600(O.C.)/3466(O.C.)/3400(O.C.)/3333(O.C.)/3300(O.C.)/3200(O.C.)/3000(O.C.)/2800(O.C.)/2666(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)

Da steht ja bei allen Frequenzen ein O.C., was bedeutet das dann für den RAM?

Oder fragen wir direkt anders: Von den drei geposteten RAMs oben, welcher wäre für die beiden von mir geposteten Mainboard-Specs am besten?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar tippen, dass der RAM immer mit 2133MHz laufen wird, weil das board den RAM schlicht nicht erkennt.
> Erst durch XMP sagt du dem Bios ja, welchen RAM du hast und dann stellt das Bios dem RAM entsprechend dem XMP ein.
> 
> Die CL Werte sind Latenzen. Je geringer, desto schneller. Aber der Unterschied ist so gering, dass es keine Rolle spielt, ob du CL16 oder CL15 hast.



D.h. ohne externe Einstellung wird RAM nie richtig erkannt?


----------



## amdahl (25. Februar 2017)

Wenn wir nicht ins Blaue hinein raten sollen müsstest du schon verraten um welche CPU und welches Mainboard es genau geht.


----------



## lacn (25. Februar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Wenn wir nicht ins Blaue hinein raten sollen müsstest du schon verraten um welche CPU und welches Mainboard es genau geht.



Grundsätzlich ginge es um zwei ASUS Boards und AMD/intel-Prozessoren.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre das:

ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO mit dem RyZen 1800X

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre das:

ROG MAXIMUS IX HERO mit dem i7-7700K

Und da blicke ich mit den RAM-Angaben überhaupt nicht durch bzw. weiß nicht, was man da am besten nehmen sollte. 32GB sollen es sein, aber das ist schon alles - das ärgert mich jedes Mal, dass mir da so das eigene Fachwissen fehlt.


----------



## amdahl (25. Februar 2017)

Das wichtigste Vorweg: bei beiden Plattformen solltest du auf 2x16GB setzen wenn du insgesamt 32GB willst. So wenig DIMMs wie möglich heißt die Devise, gerade wenn man Übertakten will.
Bei Intels Kaby-Lake läuft DDR4-3200 in der Regel problemlos, Z270-Chipsatz vorausgesetzt. Bei schnellerem RAM steigen zum einen die Preise stark an, auf der anderen Seite ist kein echter Mehrwert durch noch schnelleren RAM zu erwarten. Für Intels Kaby-Lake liegt der Sweetspot also gerade bei DDR4-3200.
Was AMDs Ryzen angeht weiß man es noch nicht so genau was unterstützt wird. Da insgesamt doppelt so viele Kerne mit Daten versorgt werden müssen kann sich noch schnellerer RAM eventuell "bezahlt" machen. Aber das ist noch reine Spekulation meinerseits. Hier heißt es abwarten.

Eine Notiz am Rande: aus Preis-Leistungsgründen würde ich normalerweise von einem Board für 260€ für den Sockel 1151 abraten. Es gibt genügend brauchbare Boards um 150€.


----------



## lacn (25. Februar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Das wichtigste Vorweg: bei beiden Plattformen solltest du auf 2x16GB setzen wenn du insgesamt 32GB willst. So wenig DIMMs wie möglich heißt die Devise, gerade wenn man Übertakten will.
> Bei Intels Kaby-Lake läuft DDR4-3200 in der Regel problemlos, Z270-Chipsatz vorausgesetzt. Bei schnellerem RAM steigen zum einen die Preise stark an, auf der anderen Seite ist kein echter Mehrwert durch noch schnelleren RAM zu erwarten. Für Intels Kaby-Lake liegt der Sweetspot also gerade bei DDR4-3200.
> Was AMDs Ryzen angeht weiß man es noch nicht so genau was unterstützt wird. Da insgesamt doppelt so viele Kerne mit Daten versorgt werden müssen kann sich noch schnellerer RAM eventuell "bezahlt" machen. Aber das ist noch reine Spekulation meinerseits. Hier heißt es abwarten.
> 
> Eine Notiz am Rande: aus Preis-Leistungsgründen würde ich normalerweise von einem Board für 260€ für den Sockel 1151 abraten. Es gibt genügend brauchbare Boards um 150€.



Okay, das ist schon mal wertvoll, also 2x16 für intel mit 3200er Takt. Hast du einen passenden Mainboard-Vorschlag mit Z270 für mich? Und gibt es da auch passenden 3200er RAM dazu?


----------



## amdahl (25. Februar 2017)

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -> kein low-profile, der kann mit manchen CPU-Kühlern kollidieren

Mainboard-Empfehlung:
ASRock Z270 Pro4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Erst wenn du irgendwelche zusätzlichen Features brauchst würde ich mehr Geld fürs Mobo ausgeben. Oder natürlich wenn es auf die Optik ankommt, aber das musst du dann sowieso selbst entscheiden.


----------



## lacn (25. Februar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -> kein low-profile, der kann mit manchen CPU-Kühlern kollidieren
> 
> ...



Super, danke. D.h. der erste von dir gepostete RAM würde klappen? Und würde der auch für die RyZen Alternative funktionieren?


----------



## amdahl (25. Februar 2017)

Aus den schon genannten Gründen kann auch ich dir nicht hundertprozentig garantieren dass es mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit läuft. Die Chancen stehen aber gut, in der Regel lässt sich sogar darüber hinaus übertakten wenn man selbst Hand anlegt.
Was Ryzen angeht solltest du noch ein paar Tage warten bis mehr bekannt ist.


----------



## lacn (25. Februar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Aus den schon genannten Gründen kann auch ich dir nicht hundertprozentig garantieren dass es mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit läuft. Die Chancen stehen aber gut, in der Regel lässt sich sogar darüber hinaus übertakten wenn man selbst Hand anlegt.
> Was Ryzen angeht solltest du noch ein paar Tage warten bis mehr bekannt ist.



Vielen Dank - dann warte ich mit dem RAM wirklich noch!


----------

